# Anyone get a faint positive then 2 negatives???



## Beccaboop

So today I'm between 10dpo and 13dpo and first I got a faint positive then after that I got 2 negatives and I'm really confussed!!

I'm going to test again in 2 days.

Anyone else have this and was still actually pregnant??

Thanks xxx


----------



## daffire

Could be different reasons:
1. First test you did was more concentrated, therefore the hormone was present at a higher number.
2. Test sensitivity can vary even within the same company and batch, one can be faintly positive and the other negative. If you used diffenrent brands the sensitivity also varies.

Like you said the best bet is to wait a couple of days and try another test with the same brand. Your not exactly sure wich dpo you are and might still be to early.


----------



## xdxxtx

My SIL had this, and the "positive" was really an evaporation line. If you were using a test that uses blue dye, try again with a test that uses pink dye.


----------



## Beccaboop

Thanks for replying. 
I got a positive and 1 one of the negatives on the same brand of test but 1 negative on a different brand.
They were all pink dye tests!


----------



## pooch

not to be negative but i had a faint positive then the next day a negative and it turned out i had a chemical pregnancy (egg got fertilized but didn't implant).


----------



## mnjhowell

I had a faint positive 2 days I a row then negatives 4 days in a row then a blaring positive the next also on digi and beta confirmation!! My ob said there is something called an implantation surge that if your a crazy tester you might see it and then it be gone till enough is built up to show a good positive. I don't know but I know I am 16 weeks and honestly thought I was crazy but really wasn't!!


----------



## acoriana85

hi i did a preg test two days ago in the am and it came out faint posivite ,and then i took another one later on the same day just to make sure and it came out negative ,and the next day i did another one and came negative again ,today i did another one on the am ,and it came negative again ,,dont know what to do ,but im pretty much feeling preg ,,,the last time i had my period was on aug 29 2012 ,and today is sep26 2012 ,i dont know what to think 1 FAINT POSITIVE AND 4 NEGATIVES ,WHY ?


----------



## acoriana85

hi i did a preg test two days ago in the am and it came out faint posivite ,and then i took another one later on the same day just to make sure and it came out negative ,and the next day i did another one and came negative again ,today i did another one on the am ,and it came negative again ,,dont know what to do ,but im pretty much feeling preg ,,,the last time i had my period was on aug 29 2012 ,and today is sep26 2012 ,i dont know what to think 1 FAINT POSITIVE AND 4 NEGATIVES ,WHY ?


----------



## acoriana85

hi i did a preg test two days ago in the am and it came out faint posivite ,and then i took another one later on the same day just to make sure and it came out negative ,and the next day i did another one and came negative again ,today i did another one on the am ,and it came negative again ,,dont know what to do ,but im pretty much feeling preg ,,,the last time i had my period was on aug 29 2012 ,and today is sep26 2012 ,i dont know what to think 1 FAINT POSITIVE AND 4 NEGATIVES ,WHY ?


----------



## Beccaboop

Sorry i posted this in december but it turned out i wasnt pregnant i got my af in the next few days! We were ntnp at the time and properly started ttc in feb and got pregnant in may im now 24w!! Yay! I didnt have a single symptom until i was 6 weeks when i started vomiting 20 times a day! It didnt stop until 18 weeks! 

I dont know why you had a pos then 4 negs but id say if you dont get your af in the next few days then test again! good luck i hope its a bfp for you! xxx


----------



## acoriana85

hi i had some bleeding few days ago ,but it was weird it start brownish and then it turned pink and then to a light red ,i dont know what to think anymore ,im having back pains cramps feeling nausea ,thanks for replaying ,im gonna call my doctor and go for a blood test ,and just recently my arm feels numbness :(and im having those weird pimples


----------



## Slamdunc

acoriana85 said:


> hi i did a preg test two days ago in the am and it came out faint posivite ,and then i took another one later on the same day just to make sure and it came out negative ,and the next day i did another one and came negative again ,today i did another one on the am ,and it came negative again ,,dont know what to do ,but im pretty much feeling preg ,,,the last time i had my period was on aug 29 2012 ,and today is sep26 2012 ,i dont know what to think 1 FAINT POSITIVE AND 4 NEGATIVES ,WHY ?

Hi acoriana85~I know this post is super old, but what happened to you is happening to me right now. Im feeling really confused any input is SO apprectiated! Can you please tell me whatever happened? Did you get you BFP? I hope so &#128522;


----------

